# 15 B&S engine Nikki Carb



## gtrosema (Apr 27, 2013)

Had and still have issue with carb dumping fuel. I went into the transaxle to replace shims and with the rear up the fuel tank emptied into the engine. Changed oil and started engine. runs but then dies and when trying to restart it coughs up fuel. I ordered a kit and after that it fired right up, thought this is great. then the same thing. I dried it out but the thing kept filling back up. Part that really got me was the kit was 35, then I found a carb for 100. but being that I am already into the carb what should I be looking for? Also what exactly does the solenoid do, cut fuel off or?


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

The solenoid cuts off fuel to the main jet when the key switch is turned off. This helps prevent unburned fuel from detonating in the muffler during shutdown. The solenoid does not shut off flow to the carburetor, and will not prevent the carburetor from overfilling. Normally, if you have a problem with gas leaking into the engine from the carb, it will be from.
1. The inlet needle being worn out, sticking, or a piece of crud holding it open
2. A hole in the float. If you shake the float and you can hear liquid sloshing around, you need to replace it
3. If the gas cap isn't venting properly, it could force some gas past the inlet.

If you follow this link, I think it is the carburetor you have, and has good information for cleaning and what to check for.
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_intek_single_ohv_nikki_carb.asp


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

On Nikki carburetors, there is a plastic metering assembly that the float is attached to. Under this assembly is an O Ring that seals between the plastic metering assembly and the metal carburetor body. If that seal is not good, fuel can by pass the float needle and leak into the carburetor. Make sure that O Ring is good.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I was told the other day by B&S that the plastic metering assembly can wear out, on these Nikki carbs. Can someone help me understand how these metering assemblies can wear out? Or is thjis just a way to sell more parts? Thanks for your help and advise.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> I was told the other day by B&S that the plastic metering assembly can wear out, on these Nikki carbs. Can someone help me understand how these metering assemblies can wear out? Or is thjis just a way to sell more parts? Thanks for your help and advise.


I cannot say that I have had and an issue due to "wear". I have had some where the plastic assembly appeared to have "swelled" and was not fitting properly inside the carburetor, and replacing with a new one took care of it.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

I've learned not to get carb cleaner on the odd looking rubber o ring type gasket between the plastic float assembly and carb body.You can almost watch it grow while you're trying to wipe it off.


----------

